# heloderma suspectum cinctum adults



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi for some reasons I can't seem to post on the DWA classified page so if this could be moved there I would be most grateful. 

I have a surplus adult group of heloderma s. cinctum 1.1.3 for sale. All are captive bred, from top US bloodlines (Dr. Mark Seward), excellent feeders on defrosted mice, in excellent health and have superb colours (higher % pink). All necessary paperwork supplied. Serious offers welcome. (DWAL holders only)


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Update:

1.0.2 CB Heloderma Suspectum Cinctums left for sale. 

CB04/5 1.0 high pink
CB10 0.0.2 high pink/salmon 

Offers and trades welcome. 

Trades: Ball pythons or Varanus salvator (cumingis)


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Update: 

Available heloderma s. cinctums: 

1.0.2 CB (unrelated US bloodlines) CB04/5 & CB10s Paperwork supplied. 

Some photos can be seen in the link below, however, these were taken when they were hatchlings. The CB10s are around (33-35cm) and the CB04/5 is around the 46-50cm (these gila monsters are big, and very pink/salmon). 

Trades for ball pythons (morphs), varanus cumingis/sulphurs or Aldabras welcomed. DWAL holders and serious offers only please. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Update: 

1.0.1 heloderma suspectum cinctums remaining:

CB04/5 1.0 Extremely high pink - around 46-50cm - absolutely stunning.
CB10 0.0.1 High pink/salmon - over 30cm already - gorgeous monster.

Both unrelated and of top US bloodlines. DWAL holders only.

Collection only/or buyer organises delivery, trades & offers welcome.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Offers & or trades welcome.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Update: 

Heloderma s. cinctums (banded Gila monsters) Special offer with holdback animals included.

1.0 CB04/5 high pink 40cm+ €1,400
0.1 CB07 high pink 30cm+ €1,500
0.0.2 CB10 high salmon/pink 35cm+ €1,350 each
0.0.1 CB07 high pink 35cm+ €1,400

The whole group 1.1.3 €5,500. 

USA bloodlines, unrelated animals with paperwork (the female will only be sold with the entire group and not separately - unknowns will hopefully be ultrasounded next month, if females their price will go up). The above prices have been reduced for a quick sale. Anyone into Gila monsters will know their value as hatchling let alone subadults/adults which are extremely high pink and in excellent health so serious enquiries only and no time wasters please, as this group is worth well over €9,000 I am not after any trades now, however, I may consider high end royals or varanus cumingis/sulphurs. 

Collection only (I can deliver anywhere in Greece to bordering countries as I will not be attending the shows this year. Delivery outside of Greece to be arranged by the buyer). I will do whatever I can from my end to help reduce the cost. I may even be able to offer accommodation for serious potential buyers during their stay in Greece if collection is an option & perhaps contribute a little towards the cost of the trip. 

Since I have done the round trip from the UK-Greece - By car it takes a little over 1 1/2 days to get to Ancona, or a couple of hours more to Bari (with an over night stop over in Stuttgart, and an over night ferry trip to either the ports of Patras or Igoumenitsa. The entire trip with an over night stop over is just over 2 days, without, a little over 1 1/2 days. I drove a Honda civic 1.6SL & the cost of petrol was a little over €350. Tolls ammounted to just under €90. Sorry to bore people with specifics but I get asked this question via PM or email at least twice a day so I thought i'd explain it all here to clear things up. Believe me it costs a hell of a lot more to ship them by air from I have been told. 

Hope this helps.

Many thanks in advance for reading.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

If there is anyone who is after a great deal on a couple of adult heloderma cinctums CB04/5 & 10 1.0.1 then this might be a good oppotunity. There is a guy on the forum selling a trio 0.0.3 varanus cumingis, since im after this species i would be willing to do a straight swap. He's currently asking for 1,900GBP the trio not sure if he is up for offers but if he is all the better. If anyone is seriously interested in gila monsters then this would be a real oppotunity. These two gilas are worth well over €3,850 even though i was asking less. Both come with paperwork, photos via email to serious interests only. 

The link is below:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/845162-0-0-3-varanus-cumingi.html

Thanks in advance 
T


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

I finally found a company who can deliver by air with reasonable rates. If anyone is still interested PM for more details.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

*Final post in regards to the sale of my heloderma suspectum cinctums*

I have decided that this will be the final post within this thread regarding the sale of my 1.0.2 CB adult heloderma cinctums. I will offer them at an unbeatable price for what they are (one that is not available anywhere in the EU or US) for a period of one month. When this month expires I will focus on advertising them on an EU reptile classified site in order to make space for other projects. I will also email the moderators to remove this post so as not to glog up the DWA forum. 

Either way, many thanks to those who showed interest and thanks for reading. 

1.0 CB04/5 800GBP No offers
0.0.2 CB10 700GBP each No offers

Breeder's certificates & CITES copies. USA bloodlines

Delivery by air transportation at buyers expense. I do know of a company that is able to deliver to the UK at very reasonable rates. Photos by email upon request. 

Tony


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

felixzanhui said:


> I will do whatever I can from my end to help reduce the cost. I may even be able to offer accommodation for serious potential buyers during their stay in Greece if collection is an option & perhaps contribute a little towards the cost of the trip. image


The power of mimicry - truely remarkable

:beer8:


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

3 WEEKS & 1 DAY LEFT :whistling2:


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

16 days left for an unbeatable offer!:2thumb:


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

13 days left! 

P.S. I will take a few recent photos of the gila monsters requested. Apologies for not doing so yet as I have been so busy. However, I do have photos of the animals in the link below.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

4 days left for these monsters at an unbeatable price. 

Message to Mods. Please remove/lock whatever is easiest, this post so as not to clog up the section on the 19.07.12. (after this date the cinctums will be back to their original price). 

thanks in advance


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Ad Expired: 1.0.2 heloderma cinctum prices: 

CB 1.0 €1,450 
CB 0.0.2 € 1,350 each


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

*Heloderma suspectum cinctums*

1.0.0 CB04-5 *1,450euro* Huge high pink male! USA line (M. Seward)

0.0.2 CB10 *1,350euro* each High Salmon/pink (Originate from M. Seward Line - Swedish bred)

1.1.0 CB 05-7 *3,250euro* the pair (will not separate) High pink stunning pair. USA line (M. Seward)


Adults are all in excellent health and condition. Paperwork supplied. DWAL holders only.

Collection only or buyer arranges delivery.


----------

